# EWD & Bearded Dragon Enclosures



## reptilefan95 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey guys some of you might know that im planning on getting one of the above, i honestly cannot decide which one to get though! So i would like your help, if you have any pictures of your EWD or Bearded Dragons and there enclosures im sure they would help me in my descion!!


Thanks!
repfan95


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 22, 2009)

here are sum better pics of my EWD...


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 22, 2009)

she awful jess, how bout i take that horrible thing off you?  :lol:


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 22, 2009)

and sum pics of her enclosure...
Her enclosure is 6ft x 1 1/2ft x 1 1/2ft


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 22, 2009)

haha lol, nah she's my favourite, sorry!!


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 22, 2009)

does she really need that much water? i thought a decent sized tub would do for water coz they dont actually LIVE in water?


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 22, 2009)

i got the enclosure already made like that, but she loves it, she swims up and down it a lot! but yea ya normally only need a decent sized tub!


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 22, 2009)

well either way its a great tank and set-up!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for that jess, does the water need frequent cleaning? More pics would be great everybody


----------



## ravan (Aug 22, 2009)

heres some pics of the enclosure my baby's in 

when it was first built; what it looks like now; & my female inland 












now, i hope that works....


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Ravan looks great!

Keep em coming i like to see other peoples display enclsoures!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 22, 2009)

only pic i could find.

i use to have 2 juvie water dragons in it. sold them and that cage is out in the shed now :lol:


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 22, 2009)

and a very old pic of a central bearded dragon/shingleback enclosure


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 22, 2009)

reptilefan- yea the water does need frequent cleaning as she only does her business in the water so that is why i got a tap put under the tank to make it easier to drain! i also have a small filter in there just to help keep it clean in between!


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 22, 2009)

i have ewd and my bf has beardies. i would by far choose the beardies! my ewd are so skittish. appart from being able to have them in an aweseom set up beardies are by far the best in my opinion. here are some pics of my ewd and my bf beardies.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow sweetangel, that is a seriously cool enclosure


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah the dragons are being kicked out soon though, it was made for mertens water monitors but i cant get them till next year. then hopefully the dragons will be big enough to go outside  its so far been really easy to maintain.

this is what it looks like now, there is a 4ft tank under it as a sump and then that is filtered by 3 big canister filters then the water is pumped up back to the top tank.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow sweetangel i am very much impressed that is easily one of the most desirable indoor EWD enclosures i have ever seen! So you think bearded dragon? i was thinking about getting a 4 by 2 by 2 enclosure, but i like grizz's idea of having a shingle back and a beardie in the same tank, would that work untill i built an out door enclosure?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 6, 2009)

Any more enclosures?


----------



## sweetangel (Sep 6, 2009)

depending on where u live i wouldnt keep central beardies outside if u live in the cooler states. the eastern beardies on the other hand would be fine, but they are different from centrals again. soming u could fo if ur in the cooler parts in the eastern beardier and water dragons together outdoors. i was thinking about doing this, a pit with different dragons etc.  just a thought!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 6, 2009)

yea thanks im not sure which to go with though and eastern beardie or a central? which is better for handling?


----------

